# Dove tail jig



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

I have bought a used dove tail jig, apparently made by Vermont American. No manual and after watching a couple of YouTube videos realised that the mark on the template to line up the hor and vert pieces does not exist. The tails are always about 2,3mm wider than the pins. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Johann
I think that many of the dove tail jigs have been sold over the years. Most of the jigs work almost the same. You could download a pamphlet, or booklet from Sears, which is one of many who sold them. Go to the download area on this forum will show You some of them, I believe! I have one from Sears & Roebucks from about the 70's. You can look on the net, and try to copy the directions for Yours. It is worth a try. Good hunting


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Johann, if the width of the pins and tails differ, your cutter is the incorrect diameter. What size cutter are you using? Or your guide bushing size is not correct and must be smaller by 1.15mm. (1/2 of 2.3mm)


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Somewhere your wood setup is not correct. or your cutter is not adjusted @ correct height. My experience: deeper cut makes loose joints and shallow cut makes tighter joints. Moving the fence back or fwd. makes longer pins and tails. Practise until you get a perfect match and save the sample. It will help you set up faster next time.


----------



## Spelch (Apr 3, 2010)

johannmendelsohn said:


> I have bought a used dove tail jig, apparently made by Vermont American. No manual and after watching a couple of YouTube videos realised that the mark on the template to line up the hor and vert pieces does not exist. The tails are always about 2,3mm wider than the pins. Any ideas? Thank you.


Your jig appears to be a dead ringer (even the same colours) for one I had. Mine was an Elu, and made in Germany I believe. As they're an almost generic design, I think most of these will be the same as regards the size of bits to use.

Mine used a 10.8mm template guide. Presumably you have one of these in your kit already. So far so good. As the jig is only capable of cutting half-blind dovetails, then the "fit" between pins and tails is related to your bit's geometry. From memory I think the appropriate bit to use is 1/2" wide at the base, with a fifteen??? degree slope. The projection of the bit through the router's base was I seem to recall about 17mm.

I'm a bit hazy about these measurements, but if the jig is using the 10.8mm bush size (i.e. the distance between the pins on the jig- easily measured with calipers) then Titman Tooling (UK) also sold dedicated top bearing d/t cutters specifically for this jig family that eliminated the need for template followers at all.

If your jig spacing is 10.8mm then a google search of "Elu Zinkenfraesegerat" might find you some published instructions on the interweb. Good hunting.


----------



## APridham (Apr 7, 2015)

You can get the online manual and look at there.


----------

